# Metal storage



## trlvn (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm trying to get my shop a little better organized and decided I needed to have better storage for  random small pieces of metal.  Most of my pieces are less than 24" and it turns out that I had that much space under the bench the lathe sits on.   I decided to use some cheap 4 inch PVC pipe from the home centre to make dividers or cubbies.  Here is the result:






The shelf just rests on top of the 2 pvc pipe pieces.  Hopefully I'm not overloading them.  Very small pieces are in the cardboard box below.  A few pieces that are too long for the available space are standing in a pail just off to the right.

Craig


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 18, 2019)

Great idea.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Everett (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice!  I have to build a second workbench, which will also house my metal shorts.  I like your idea, may have to use it!


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 18, 2019)

What a fantastic idea


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 18, 2019)

trlvn said:


> I'm trying to get my shop a little better organized and decided I needed to have better storage for  random small pieces of metal.
> 
> Craig


Craig, very nice. But that level of professional neatness is getting dangerously close to having you stripped of your hobby status .


----------



## trlvn (Mar 19, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> Craig, very nice. But that level of professional neatness is getting dangerously close to having you stripped of your hobby status .


Had I turned the camera just a little to the left...or the right...I think my hobby status would firmly established forevermore!  

Craig


----------

